# Advanced Modern Arnis - A Road To Mastery



## Dan Anderson (May 21, 2002)

Hello All,
I want to announce that my new book, *Advanced Modern Arnis - A Road To Mastery* , is now available for internet download or on CD ROM.  I am quite proud of this work.  It has over 1,300 photographs within over 200 pages and is the distillation of what I have learned from my teacher, Remy A. Presas since I began trining under hiim back in 1980.  You can visit my website www.danandersonkarate.com for ordering information.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - For those of you who like a book you can feel and sweat on, I am looking into a paper printed version of that book as well as my other ebooks.


----------



## dearnis.com (May 21, 2002)

My 2cents worth; this "book" is well worth having.  Dan has done a good job trying to bring some order to the many techiques and families of techniques that make up Modern Arnis.
Dan has said that he started writing his arnis series as a tribute to Professor; that really says it all.
Chad


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2002)

I'm a "physical book" kind of person--I want something I can see on my shelves. Yes, please make a "hard copy" of these!


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 24, 2002)

I know.  many of us are hard copy book fans.  I will let you know what I come up with in my research.  I do know it can be "hard copied."  I want to make it affordable and look good in the process.
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2002)

Dan,

I just love books. I would love to get a hard
copy. The electronic one would be nice if I
already had the hard copy by the bes side and
had read it.

Just my two cents worth of thoughts.

Have a great and safe Memorial Weekend everyone

Rich


----------



## Roland (May 24, 2002)

........I bought this e-book. I like it. I saw it at Tim Hartmans all weekend of the camp, decided I had to have it.

Just get it guys!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *........I bought this e-book. I like it. I saw it at Tim Hartmans all weekend of the camp, decided I had to have it.
> 
> Just get it guys! *



Roland,

I agree go buy the book.

I just know my own faults. I have a 19" Monitor
that is elavated to be at eye level. This means
an eight by eleven sheet presentation should be
avaialable on the screen. This helps, but I
still prefer to read paper.  

I have 20 / 20 vision, so I know it is not
the sight, but the way I retain things. :rofl: 

I also saw the e-book at the camp and it is
very good. It has lots of good pictures and
is real easy to understand for anyone. The 
beginner to the old timer. :asian: 

I agree get the book!

Rich


----------



## Cebu West (May 28, 2002)

I just got Dan's cd today. I've already put 2 hours into it and havn't even put a dent in it. It is well done and contains a LOT of information. This is the reference library I always wished I had. Sometimes you just put things in the back of you mind and even though you know it, you sometimes need to have your brain jogged so you bring things back out to work on or teach. The cost is reasonable and you'll be glad you purchased it. Great job Dan. Combine this with Datu Hartman's Forms CD and you've got one hell of a Modern Arnis library.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi all,
I just finished creating a hard copy version of my ebook, Advanced Modern Arnis, and a prototype should be in my hands later this afternoon.  Prospective price is $35.00 and it contains everything the ebook does.  Anyone who wants an actual holdable book you can work with and sweat on in the school, here it is.  I will have production copies available in the next couple of days and I will have a section on my website for those of you who wish to order one.  I also plan to have a couple sample pages posted up for those of you who wish to preview it as well.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 30, 2002)

Whoops.  Prototype copy came out with a few bugs in it.  Wiil keep working on it.
Dan


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm having a problem with the links on www.danandersonkarate.com .  I just wanted to see I anyone knew what was happening.  Also, does anyone have a brief summary of the material covered in the Advanced Modern Arnis book?  Any info will be appreciated.

Respectfully


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm not seeing the images from Mr. Anderson's site.


----------



## dearnis.com (Aug 6, 2002)

Dan's ebook (and obviously the promised real book) provides an overview of the core basic techniques of the art.  It really functions as the advanced reference companion to Professor's yellow book.
Dan gives an overview of the art and spends a lot of time on the "older" material that tends to get glossed over today.
In all honesty, Dan's book is probably a better investment for a beginner that one of the many tapes out there (slightly cheaper too, at least in ebook format.
Chad
(an no, I am not in business with, nor do I get paid promotional consideration from, Dan Anderson)


----------

